# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Bioshock : Posez plein de questions, vous aurez peut-être quelques réponses...

## La Rédaction

Vie Pratique[/b][/u]

Est-ce que le Big Daddy est plus gros que Boulon ?
Non, même il court beaucoup plus vite que moi. Ca surprend la première fois.

Comment perdre 20 kg sans se priver ?
Verre solitaire ? Cancer ? Sida ? "That's Death, the best way to lose Weight !"

Et les gnous ?








* 

[Mise à jour] Réponses sur le combat, les petits à-côtés du jeu et la conclusion

[Mise à jour] Réponses sur le scénario

[Mise à jour] Diverses réponses sur la technique, sur la linéarité et la durée de vie postées.*


Voilà quelques jours que Bioshock est arrivé à la rédaction. Bien logiquement, on y joue beaucoup, voire trop selon certaines jeunes femmes délaissées de notre entourage.

Alors, autant mettre à profit le pitoyable échec de nos vies amoureuses pour l'enrichissement de nos bien-aimés lecteurs.

Vous avez quelques heures pour poser vos questions, les réponses arrivant ce soir ou demain matin. Les règles du jeu sont, comme d'hab : 

- Orthographe, syntaxe, grammaire irréprochables pour me faire gagner du temps lors de la réponse,
- Aucune question concernant les gnous.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Ewen

Est-ce que c'est partout aussi fluide que dans la démo, ou alors ya des endroits ou des situations spéciales qui font ramer sur une bonne config (config valeur sûre de canard pc) ?

----------


## Elidjah

Est-ce si peu linéaire qu'annoncé ? Dans le sens où un objectif peut être atteint de plusieurs manières ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Avez-vous été déçu ?
Je sais c'est simple , mais c'est pas toujours evident , surtout que celui la ne m'a pas accroché

----------


## Pelomar

-Est-ce que c'est varié au niveau de l'ambiance, des ennemis, des objectifs ?

-Est-ce que le scénario canarde sa mère ?

----------


## space_mammouth

est-ce que les gnous portent des plasmides?

----------


## SoLo

est-ce que l'utilisation des pouvoirs induit reflexion ou bourrinage?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Avez-vous été déçu ?


Faut pas non plus spoiler le prochain canard, d'autant plus qu'il va contenir un super dossier GC. :runninggag:

----------


## gripoil

Bouh a la bourre le bothan nous a déjà tout dis! ... ou pas  ::ninja:: 
Y'a -t- il vraiment plusieurs fins ?
Est-ce que ça change de gueule, ou on est vraiment tout le temps dans la même ambiance?
Ah oui aussi petite question a la con ... est ce qu'y'a des moments ou on est dans l'eau! ... (J'ai passé 10 minutes dans la démo a essayer de plonger au début ... pour voir!)
Y'a beaucoup de mechants différents a dézinguer? Ou juste ils changent d'habits  ::ninja::

----------


## kastor

Est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs fins ?
Est-ce que les pouvoirs sont améliorables : éclair>chaine d'éclair>plasma, briquet>doigté de feu>bouboules de feu... ?
Est-ce que les poules qui aquièrent le pouvoir d'incinération se transforment en poulet grillé ?
Est-ce qu'il y a des interactions autres que le dialogue avec les habitants de rapture, les vivants si t'en rencontre (jeu de dés, belote, tabassage, mariage, divorce,...) ?

----------


## Toxic

Est-ce que c'est vrai que les rebondissements du scénario sont un peu bateaux/prévisibles, et que le côté "critique du capitalisme à outrance" est asséné un peu trop lourdement, surtout pour un jeu disponible en version pour riches avec gadgets à 75 € ?

----------


## Pelomar

> (J'ai passé 10 minutes dans la démo a essayer de plonger au début ... pour voir!)


Pareil   ::XD::  

Mais sinon, t'as posé quasiment les même questions que moi, raclure.

----------


## Le_Bothan

Est-ce vraiment la peine de faire ça alors que je sers de FAQ depuis mardi?  :;):

----------


## eMKa

> Est-ce que c'est vrai que les rebondissements du scénario sont un peu bateaux/prévisibles, et que le côté "critique du capitalisme à outrance" est asséné un peu trop lourdement, surtout pour un jeu disponible en version pour riches avec gadgets à 75 € ?


Est-ce que c'est comme *Dark Messiah* à savoir que l'on prend son pied sur 7 heures de jeu mais rien derrière ? Et donc qu'un achat de 55 € peut vite s'envoler  :mrgreen: ? (Toujours objectivement, merci  :;): )

----------


## gnak

Est-ce qu'un technicien de 2kgames est fourni avec la version collector afin de le torturer allégrement entre 2 plantages ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Est-ce que c'est comme *Dark Messiah* à savoir que l'on prend son pied sur 7 heures de jeu mais rien derrière ? Et donc qu'un achat de 55 € peut vite s'envoler  :mrgreen: ? (Toujours objectivement, merci )


5H de jeu et je ne pense pas être au quart du jeu vu les zones qu'il me reste à explorer
Minimum 20h a mon avis.

----------


## darkvicious

sachant que l'on a 3 amis interessés par bioshock dont 2 sont des pirates et que ces derniers comptent installer 2 fois chacun le jeu, combien d'amis pourra t on satisfaire avec une seul exemplaire du jeu(qui est en notre possession vu que nous sommes des personnes géniales)?

----------


## pes.seb

Est-ce que le Big Daddy est plus gros que Boulon   ::blink::

----------


## sissi

La config mini plizze.

----------


## zx81

c'est quelle version de l'unreal engine qui est utilisée?
Bioshok n'est pas encore disponible ? (je suis certain de l'avoir vu à la FNAC)

----------


## eMKa

> c'est quelle version de l'unreal engine qui est utilisée?
> Bioshok n'est pas encore disponible ? (je suis certain de l'avoir vu à la FNAC)


*Unreal Engine 3* (à savoir _Medal of Honor Airborne_ / _Splinter Cell Double Agent_ / _Rainbow Six VEGAS_ / _Bioshock_  ::rolleyes::   / _Unreal Tournament III_, et je dois en passer)

----------


## Toxic

Est-ce qu'il y a des putes et si oui, peut-on leur tirer dans les couilles ?

----------


## FlupKe

Quelle est la durée de vie du jeu et est ce qu'elle change selon le niveau de difficulté choisi ?

----------


## Azgh

Le gameplay est profond comme celui d'un Deus Ex ou celui d'un Invisible War?

----------


## Newman

Le jeu tient-il la route sur la longueur? Conserve-t-il le même interêt du début à la fin, ou bien offre-t-il quelques passages un peu creux et/ou répétitifs?

(et enfin, l'haleine de boulon est-elle aussi fétide que la rumeur le prétend?)

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Il sort quand sur Mac ?

Et ils prévoient le portage sur DS quand ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Est-ce qu'il y a des putes et si oui, peut-on leur tirer dans les couilles ?


Et en question complémentaire: est-ce qu'il y a des combats de nains?

----------


## space_mammouth

y a-t-il des combats sous marins?

----------


## gripoil

Y'a -t- il une réponse universelle a toutes les questions cons (avec ou sans gnous) genre "Allez tous vous faire foutre!"

Sinon y'a beaucoup de chargements ?

----------


## Billoute

- le jeu est il aussi lourdement scripté que la démo le laisse penser ?
- l'interaction avec l'environnement est elle aussi limitée que dans la démo ? à part taper sur des trucs, on ne peut saisir aucun objet (sauf avec télékinésie je suppose).
- il y a t-il autre chose que des ennemis à massacrer ? je pense à des PNJ confiant des infos ou (on peut rêver) des missions secondaires impliquant autre chose que du génocide de chrosome...
- les combats sont ils aussi fréquents et intenses que le laisse entrevoir la démo... a t-on des moments de pure exploration par exemple ?.
- la linéarité est elle effectivement très marquée ?
- on connait déjà la réponse, 42, mais découvre t on enfin la question ?

bref, Bioshock n'est il vraiment qu'un beau shoot à l'ambiance formidablement travaillée, ou est il quelque chose de plus proche d'un System Shock 1&2 (pour celle là, j'ai déjà pratiquement ma réponse, mais l'avis de CPC m'est intéressante)

----------


## Jolaventur

> Voilà quelques jours que Bioshock est arrivé à la rédaction. Bien logiquement, on y joue beaucoup, voire trop selon certaines jeunes femmes délaissées de notre entourage. Alors autant, mettre à profit le pitoyable échec de nos vies amoureuses pour l'enrichissement de nos bien-aimés lecteurs.


FAKE un geek c'est celib 



Spoiler Alert! 


ou alors juste moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Minimoi

Est ce que vous allez répondre aux questions?
Est ce Bioshock donne un sens à la vie?

----------


## Toothpick

Est-ce que

Si non pourquoi ?

----------


## Mad

> Quelle est la durée de vie du jeu et est ce qu'elle change selon le niveau de difficulté choisi ?


je pense que ça change, du peu que j'ai testé pour le moment. Diff. Hard (You've played a lot of shooters) .. oué j'ai played a lot of .. mais hard, normal quoi, le premier méchant que j'ai croisé à failli me buter (à court d'EVE parce que je testais le truc, c'est malin, oui, je sais) et la clef à molette, comme arme, c'est euh ... un peu limité.

Bon de toute je reprends ce soir, dans de bonnes conditions (encore dans la gaz de la soirée d'hier, faut dire .. hmm erf, voilà quoi).

Mais je dois quand même dire que les premiers instants d'un jeu ne n'avaient pas autant titillé la glande jeuvideolique depuis Fallout, c'est dire. Ambiance, musique ... c'est de l'art. En plus.


Ou pas.

----------


## AlphaCentori

Y-a-t'il des séquences en exterieur ou tous se passe dans des buildings/couloirs? 
Par extérieur, s'entend à la fois dans l'eau, comme une phase combat sous-marins (utilisation de véhicules) et/ou dans des environnements suffisamment grands type grottes gigantesques ect..

----------


## SnakesMaster

Par rapport au Game Design et au Level Design de Deus Ex, on s'en rapproche ou on en est encore loin ? Est-il vraiment au dessus de beaucoup d'autres jeux ?

Encore par rapport à Deus Ex, est-ce que le jeu a un vrai propos ? Ammene-t-il à réflechir ? un peu ?

Vala Vala

----------


## kalisto75

- est ce que je peux passer chercher le CD ?  G perdus le miens   ::ninja::

----------


## ElGato

> est-ce que le jeu a un vrai propos ? Ammene-t-il à réflechir ? un peu ?


A voueille, dans le même genre, est-ce que la "moisson" de LS est si glauque que ça ?

----------


## Speyz0r

Vous êtes déjà arrivé aux Portraits de Cohen ou bien ?

----------


## Caca Président

_ La bande son mise à part y a quoi de bien dans ce jeux qui justifie un tel pataquès ?
_ Y a des trucs à manger le long du parcours, genre une truite au beurre ou un bar en croûte de sel ?
_ Les autres puzzles de hacking que l'on retrouve d'ailleurs tous au format bik dans la démo, sont-il aussi débiles que celui de la démo ?

----------


## Le_Bothan

Là je dois dire que je comprend pas ces commentaires, on s'est largement répandu sur toutes les réponses dans le topic... largement détaillée et illustrée... qui plus est, on est spoiler free Speyz0r tu mériterais presque un signalement aux modos gros imbéciles!

----------


## alx

Avez-vous au moins une fois sursauté violemment au point de balancer la souris n'importe où? (*soupire en repensant à Half-Life premier du nom*)

C'est pas trop court? Pas trop répétitif?

Les environnements se renouvellent-ils suffisamment tout au long du jeu?

Vous avez vraiment constaté des parties très différentes d'un joueur à l'autre, comme le prétend le dossier de presse?

----------


## superlapin62

Comment avez vous décidé de qui aller tester le jeu ?

Au poids ? ^^

Est-ce que l'anti aliasing fonctionne dans le jeu complet ? (soupir de frustration pour la démo)

----------


## Toxic

> Là je dois dire que je comprend pas ces commentaires, on s'est largement répandu sur toutes les réponses dans le topic...


Peut-être parce qu'en tant que lecteurs de Canard PC, on aimerait aussi avoir l'avis des rédacteurs de Canard PC sur certains points du jeu ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Est ce que le parcours est linéaire (un enchainement de couloirs) ou doit on revenir par des passages déjà explorés pour revenir ouvrir un bidule, prendre un truc etc ?
Je ne parle pas de la façon de se débarasser des ennemis, ca on sait qu'il y a plusieurs possibilités, je parle bien des décors.

----------


## Algent

> Avez-vous au moins une fois sursauté violemment au point de balancer la souris n'importe où? (*soupire en repensant à Half-Life premier du nom*)
> 
> C'est pas trop court? Pas trop répétitif?
> 
> Les environnements se renouvellent-ils suffisamment tout au long du jeu?
> 
> Vous avez vraiment constaté des parties très différentes d'un joueur à l'autre, comme le prétend le dossier de presse?


J'ai du faire une pause 5min après un passage, j'ai jamais eu aussi peur d'un dentiste   ::rolleyes::  

J'en suis à 12h la, aucune répétition repérée, l'environnement est super varié pour l'instant, vraiment incroyable pour un jeu sous l'eau


+1 bothan, les 3/4 de vos questions (pour pas dire toutes) ont déjà étés traités   :<_<:

----------


## Haga

Je suis Belge et j'ai éclater le quota alloué par mon FAI donc j'ai pas pu DL la démo. 

- Les armes présentées me semblait un peu molles dans les vidéos. Est le cas ou non? 
- En tant que arme classique je n'ai remarqué que un simple fusil, un pompe. (je suis sûr de ne pas avoir tout vu) La diversité des armes (en dehors de celles magiques) est elle conséquente?
- N'est pas parfois trop sombre au point de ne plus rien voir/de plomber l'ambiance ?
- Il y a t'il beaucoup d'éléments décoratifs destructibles ou est ce que c'est anecdotique?
- Il y a t'il des énigmes? Et si oui quel en est le niveau?

Merci énormément M'sieur Boulon  ::): 


ps :  Oh et si je vais pas sur l'utre topic, c'est parce que de un ya du spoiler. Et de deux, sans vouloir vous vexer, j'attends un avis plus critique plus journalistique. Et j'ai envie de dire plus objectif. Par des profesionels quoi ;-)

----------


## Pelomar

> Comme dans la démo, via les drivers, faudrait déjà remercier nvidia car à la base l'unreal engine supporte pas l'aa en dx9  :mrgreen: 
> J'ai du faire une pause 5min après un passage, j'ai jamais eu aussi peur d'un dentiste   
> 
> J'en suis à 12h la, aucune répétition repérée, l'environnement est super varié pour l'instant, vraiment incroyable pour un jeu sous l'eau
> +1 bothan, les 3/4 de vos questions (pour pas dire toutes) ont déjà étés traités


Oui mais tout le monde ne va pas sur le topic Bioshock, par peur des spoilers (jy vais plus moi maintenant) et avoir des reponses d'un "journaliste" (entre guillemet, c'est Boulon quand même), c'est plus...crédible on va dire.
Mais je ne remet pas en cause tes impressions Le_Bothan, et j'espere qu'elles sont vrais  ::):

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

> les 3/4 de vos questions (pour pas dire toutes) ont déjà étés traités


ah ouais alors on peut parler de gnous ?

----------


## Kunh

Dans la démo, la petite fille chante une contine : est-ce qu'elle en connait d'autres ou sera-t-on obligés de la tuer ?

Est-ce que les monstres "repop" une fois un zone nettoyée ? (en gros est-ce qu'on aura quand même le temps d'explorer un peu après avoir fait le ménage)

Sauvegardes normales ou checkpoint consolesque ?

Comment perdre 20 kg sans se priver ?

Et pour terminer : j'ai passé des vacances sous la pluie et vous ?

----------


## sissi

Config mini plizze(oui je sais ca fait deux fois)On peut pas jouer si on a pas une carte compatible avec les shaders  3.0?



:Georges,laisse pas trainer ton bestiau,il pue,on se croirait sur le topic à b0b0:

----------


## Le_Bothan

Boh faut pas exagérer, il y a pas vraiment de spoiler sur notre topic, juste un Kev qui passe de temps en temps pour en jeter une petite platrée, mais rien à voir avec l'autre guignol qui balance carrément la pré-fin du jeu sur ce topic ci...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sauvegardes normales ou checkpoint consolesque ?
> 
> Comment perdre 20 kg sans se priver ?
> 
> Et pour terminer : j'ai passé des vacances sous la pluie et vous ?


- Dans la reconfig des touches, il y a sauvegarde et chargement rapide.

- Se couper un bras est efficace

- Nan je suis un geek mossieur, je ne sors pas, jamais !

----------


## Pelomar

> Boh faut pas exagérer, il y a pas vraiment de spoiler sur notre topic, juste un Kev qui passe de temps en temps pour en jeter une petite platrée, mais rien à voir avec l'autre guignol qui balance carrément la pré-fin du jeu sur ce topic ci...


J'avoue yen a pas eu trop pour le moment mais je prefere ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise personnelement.
Le scénario c'est quand même important dans ce genre de jeu.

----------


## Lord W

Jusqu'ou va la gestion de la Physique dans le jeu ?
A-t'elle une influence sur le gameplay ?
Config minimale ?
Il y a-t'il un éditeur de niveau, et le jeu est-il ouvert aux mods ?
Que vaut l'IA des adversaires ?

et surtout :
Il y a-t'il des gnous dans le jeu ???  ::blink::

----------


## Chateau_Dur

Et vous croyez vraiment que vous allez avoir vos réponses.  Croyez pas tout ce que vous voyez sur internet...

----------


## Pelomar

> Et vous croyez vraiment que vous allez avoir vos réponses.  Croyez pas tout ce que vous voyez sur internet...



Je m'appelle Chateau Dur, je suis un fou de la vie (a petite bite) et je débarque avec mes gros sabots pour faire le mec blasé.

Pour l'éditeur de niveau, je sais plus ou j'avais vu qu'il n'yen aurait pas.
Enfin, pas sur du tout.

----------


## Algent

L'unreal editor devrait pas tarder a se pointer je pense, ya déjà une partie des fichiers (genre un jpg marqué "bioshock editor")  :;):

----------


## JK Duss

Question un peu plus personnelel : j'ai un ordi portable avec cette config :

AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-40 2.2 Ghz
1 Go de mémoire (bientôt 2)
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS 256Mo
DD 80Go 7200tr/min

Vous pensez que le jeu tournera de manière potable dessus ?

----------


## Le_Bothan

> Question un peu plus personnelel : j'ai un ordi portable avec cette config :
> 
> AMD Turion 64 Mobile Technology ML-40 2.2 Ghz
> 1 Go de mémoire (bientôt 2)
> NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS 256Mo
> DD 80Go 7200tr/min
> 
> Vous pensez que le jeu tournera de manière potable dessus ?


Oui, question con suivante s'il vous plaît...

----------


## gripoil

J'ai une question!

Qu'est ce que je peux faire en attendant de recevoir la bete ? Et que faire apres! :nolife:

----------


## Le_Bothan

> J'ai une question!
> 
> Qu'est ce que je peux faire en attendant de recevoir la bete ? Et que faire apres! :nolife:


Masturbe toi...

perso j'ai fais du css (comme certains ont pu le voir), c'est trop la honte, mais ça a fait passé le temps... Sinon, j'ai enfin fini Oblivion et commencé Shivering Isles, mais là, fais toi la démo de Medal Of Honor Airborne, je l'ai faite et elle tue!

----------


## Guest

> J'ai une question!
> 
> Qu'est ce que je peux faire en attendant de recevoir la bete ? Et que faire apres! :nolife:


Tu fais ce que tu veux, faut juste pas oublier de respirer.

----------


## CrocMagnum

Est-ce que _Boulon_ a aimé le soft? Est-ce que pour lui _Bioshock_ est une tuerie intergalactique?

----------


## gripoil

+1 la demo de moh ... j'ai mis en difficile je l'ai toujours pas finie  :;): 
... ... One Year For A Demo!  ::XD:: 

Sinon j'vais jouer a STALKER! et la semaine prochaine j'vais surtout m'occuper de confirmer mon incription! Parceque sinon j'vais avoir tout mon temps pour finir bioshock un bon millier de fois!

Sinon question:

Est ce que ca arrive de rater des scenes délirantes! ... genre c'est mal foutu ou regarde un turc alors qu'il se passe un truc a droite! (Comme ca arrive a certain sur FEAR mais ça m'ai jamais  arrivé a moi)

----------


## Pelomar

a propos de ca gripoil, ya un truc que j'ai adoré dans la démo :


Spoiler Alert! 


Tu descend en bas du Kashmir restaurant et la ya un mec qui tape contre une porte en disant un truc du genre "allez sors de la" et la meuf qui répond "non jamais!" Moi j'arrive et je bute le chrosome. Et la, la meuf derrière la porte fait "machin ? qu'est ce qui se passe" et elle ouvre la porte  ::): 
Je sais pas si ca fait pareil sans buter direct le mec, mais j'ai trouvé ca excellent 

  ::happy2::

----------


## Lord W

Autre questions plus générales :
Il y aura-t-il un version collector de ce jeu ? Si oui, est-il prévu qu'il y ait des making-off, des parties du jeu commentées (à la Chronicles of Riddick), des interviews ? Il est toujours intéressant de savoir comment un probable chef-d'oeuvre est crée.
Une suite de BioShock est-elle prévue ? L'univers du jeu (v)a-t-il être enrichi de produits dérivés (bouquins, JdR, etc...) ?

----------


## SilenT BoB

Question de la guilde FreneZy : 
Est ce que

----------


## darkvicious

> Est ce que


oui en fait t'as

puis le truc génial c'est que

donc c'est de la balle mais

----------


## Jolaventur

je l'ai un peu essayé à la fnac 

et ma foi c'est sympa 

j'ai eu une seringue d'eve 

la config était pas extra 
geforce 8500 512 mo 
pas regardé le reste

----------


## BSRobin

Juste pour faire chier Le_Bothan s'il en a déjà parlé sur *son* thread (hin hin), mais bon, il est apparemment possible de faire tourner le bousin sous win2k : Bioshock Win2k Fix 

Testé et approuvé concernant la démo du jeu personnellement

----------


## Le_Bothan

Quoi? Il y a encore des gens sous win2k... ben mazette, ça fait peur  :;):

----------


## BSRobin

> Quoi? Il y a encore des gens sous win2k... ben mazette, ça fait peur


Quoi? Il y a encore des gens qui utilisent l'expression 'mazette' ... ben saperlipopette, ça fait peur  :;):

----------


## Guest

> Quoi? Il y a encore des gens sous win2k... ben mazette, ça fait peur


Pourquoi? C'est un bon OS.

----------


## O.Boulon

Première fournée...

Durée de vie / Linéarité[/b][/u]

Y'a-t-il vraiment plusieurs fins ?
Non c'est faux, c'est un terrible mensonge répandu par la juiverie internationale et l'amicale bouliste de Saint-Malo.

Est-ce que c'est varié au niveau de l'ambiance, des ennemis, des objectifs ?
Est-ce que ça change de gueule, ou on est vraiment tout le temps dans la même ambiance ?
Est-ce qu'il y a des moments où on est dans l'eau ?
Le jeu s'articule sur un thème principal, une ville sous la flotte peuplée de surhommes. Ca, ça ne change pas. Pourtant, on visitera des champs, des couloirs défoncés, un hôpital, une poissonnerie et j'en passe.
Côté monstres, on affrontera principalement les Chrozomes. Ils sont de différentes castes, dotés de différents tactiques, armes et pouvoirs. Comme le joueur en fait. On pourra aussi se taper avec des Big Daddy, à condition de les provoquer ou d'approcher une Little Sister, ils existent en plusieurs goûts et plusieurs tailles.
Pas de combat sous-marins en véhicule ou à la nage. 

Est-ce si peu linéaire qu'annoncé ? Dans le sens où un objectif peut être atteint de plusieurs manières ? 
Le jeu est linéaire au sens où il possède un scénario, un début, un milieu, une fin, des passages obligés. Par contre, on peut aller et venir librement, revenir sur ses pas pour s'occuper d'ennemis trop puissants (et pour s'occuper des gamines qu'ils protègent) ou de hacking trop complexe. C'est exactement comme dans System Shock 1 et 2. Les objectifs vous obligeront souvent à revenir dans un niveau précédent et de toute façon, dans chaque "arc scénaristique", il est possible d'accomplir les différentes portions d'un objectif dans le sens désiré. Ce n'est pas HL², et je le répète, System Shock 2 est dans la place.
De toute façon, la nature même des combats et des diverses actions achève de soulever le doute. Face à un monstre, une pièce remplie de dingues, des caméras de sécurité, des tourelles ou même à un simple coffre-fort, il y a un sacré paquet de tactiques. Tactiques dont le nombre augmente avec la découverte de nouveaux pouvoirs et armes. Et je passe sur tout le côté choix purement moral, satisfaction du plaisir immédiat contre importance d'un plus grand bien et l'immense intérêt du point de vue du gameplay d'avoir dégagé l'inventaire. Pour ça, faudra payer le mag'.

Quelle est la durée de vie ?
Quelle est la durée de vie du jeu et est-ce qu'elle change selon le niveau de difficulté choisi ? 
Le jeu tient-il la route sur la longueur ? Conserve-t-il le même intérêt du début à la fin, ou bien offre-t-il quelques passages un peu creux et/ou répétitifs ?
Le jeu est-il aussi lourdement scripté que la démo le laisse penser ?
Les combats sont-ils aussi fréquents et intenses que le laisse entrevoir la démo ?... A-t-on des moments de pure exploration par exemple ?
Durée de vie comprise entre 15 et 20 heures pour le joueur classique en mode moyen. Ca exclut le fouillage en bonne et due forme, l'écoutage attentif de monologue chrozomique, le moissonage (ou le sauvetage) de toutes les little sisters et j'en passe. Le bon con devrait pouvoir le boucler en 10 heures tout en nous expliquant que c'était de la merde, mais qu'il est ub3r l337. Personnellement, j'ai fait durer le plaisir, environ une trentaine d'heures.
Je n'ai constaté aucune baisse d'intérêt au cours de la partie, mais à un moment la charge émotionnelle des monologues ennemis diminue, avant de revenir à toute berzingue.
Les combats ne pourrissent pas l'immersion, et on profite d'énormément d'exploration, de découverte et de réflexion. Quant aux scripts, ils sont très rares et uniquement présents pour créer un bon climax, une bonne acmé, enfin, un rebondissement qui déchire ta reum.

Est-ce que ça arrive de rater des scènes délirantes ? ... Genre c'est mal foutu, on regarde un truc alors qu'il se passe un truc à droite ? 
Oui, c'est pour ça qu'un shooteur fou et bourrin passera à côté du sel de la chose. Bien fait pour sa gueule.

Est-ce qu'il y a des interactions autres que le dialogue avec les habitants de Rapture, les vivants si t'en rencontres (jeu de dés, belote, tabassage, mariage, divorce...) ? 
Non, pas de manière aussi évidente, on a l'impression d'être dans un survival, seul contre tous. Mais l'implication émotionnelle causée par la folie de certains, l'innocence des gamines, les big daddy désemparés d'avoir perdu leur protégée, les tourelles et les robots rendent le jeu plus "humain" qu'un RPG japonais, un Neverwinter et compagnie.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Y'a -t- il vraiment plusieurs fins ?
> Non c'est faux, c'est un terrible mensonge répandu par la juiverie internationale et l'amicale bouliste de Saint-Malo.


La seule question qui m'intéressait... J'ai fini le jeu 

Spoiler Alert! 


en libérant toutes les p'tites soeurs et j'ai eu la meilleure fin (enfin je crois). J'ai vu qu'il y en avait 3. Je suppose donc qu'une autre fin est de les tuer. Mais la 3ième, est-ce de ne pas tuer/libérer les p'tites soeurs du tout? Et donc ne récupérer aucun Adam? Et quel est la différence dans fins alternatives?



EDIT: Réponse par MP si spoil ^^

----------


## gripoil

Merci!  ::lol:: 
C'est plutôt que du bon! J'aurais vraiment du le pré commander ... mais bon il ne sera que meilleur a l'arivée!




> bla bla


SPOILER BORDAYL!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Y'a -t- il vraiment plusieurs fins ?
> Non c'est faux, c'est un terrible mensonge répandu par la juiverie internationale et l'amicale bouliste de Saint-Malo.


Les fumiers de boulistes, c'est pas la première fois qu'ils nous plombent un jeu  :angry2: 

Sinon j'ai une autre question qui n'a pas été posée je crois, est ce qu'on délaisse les armes pour les pouvoirs ou l'inverse ? (selon la puissance, le fun ou autre...)
Autre question sieur Boulon, as tu testé sous XP, vista ou les 2 ?

----------


## Elidjah

> Mais l'implication émotionnellle causée par la folie de certains, l'innocence des gamines, les big daddy désemparés d'avoir perdu leur protégée, les tourelles et les robots rendent le jeu plus "humain" qu'un RPG japonais, un Neverwinter et compagnie.


Et voilà, maintenant je sais que je vais l'acheter ce jeu, c'est certain. Merci O.Boulon pour tes réponses

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> SPOILER BORDAYL!


Euh le spoil qu'il y a dans tous les articles depuis 10mois?... C'est quelque chose que l'on savait déjà avant la sortie du jeu si on a un petit peu suivi l'actu du jeu.

EDIT: Désolé tout de même si tu n'étais pas au courant ^^

----------


## gripoil

> Euh le spoil qu'il y a dans tous les articles depuis 10mois?... C'est quelque chose que l'on savait déjà avant la sortie du jeu si on a un petit peu suivi l'actu du jeu.
> 
> EDIT: Désolé tout de même si tu n'étais pas au courant ^^


C'est qu'y'en a qu'essayent de rien savoir avant! ... et pour l'instant y'avait rien de spoilant sur le topic malgres les grosses questions!


Spoiler Alert! 


Dark Vador est le pere de luke



edit: Sinon mon esprit inferieur avait pas compris ça comme ça mais bon c'est pas grave j'suis pas mort!

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, je suis désolé pour les fautes, ça va bientôt rentrer dans l'ordre.

----------


## gripoil

> qui déchire ta reum.


Oh mon dieu que c'est vulgaire!

J'ai une question de dernière minute: T'as bouffé quoi pendant que tu jouais ?, T'as eu le temps de bouffer ? Combien de bieres?


... bon sinon globalement je crois qu'on peut dire que ca donne le corps caverneux tout dur et qu'on va avoir droit a un test franchement interessant!

Sinon c'est dur de rédiger 6 pages sans raconter des trucs qu'il faut pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Le_Bothan

En fait Boulon il y a bien plusieurs fin

----------


## O.Boulon

PUTAIN JE BOIS PAS D'ALCOOL !

Je suis Straight Edge...




11 litres de coca zéro, une dizaine de barquettes de poulettes, un pot de cornichons malossol de 440 g, 9 Hydroxycut Hardcore, 150 Grammes de shake protéinés Whey.

Enfin quelqu'un qui pose les bonnes questions.




> En fait Boulon il y a bien plusieurs fin


Merci.
Tu as des contacts avec la Juiverie Internationale pour défendre cette information et ces thèses partisannes ? Tu joues peut-être aux boules prêt de l'Océan Atlantique, Parasite ?

----------


## gripoil

Vous êtes adepte du coca zero vous a la rédac'? 
J'ai jamais craqué sur ce truc, ca fait trop de bulles et puis c'est pas comme si j'devais maigrir! Si tu veux faire un transfert de muscles et de graisses boulon j'suis tout ouïe!

T'as pas trop sentis les coulées de baves du reste de la redac qui regardait derriere toi au lieu de faire leur boulot en testant crazy frog racer 12! ?

----------


## darkvicious

dans le jeu quand on boit trop de vodkas, tombe t on ivre mort ou le big daddy nous apporte t il toute son affection à l'aide de son gros instrument?

----------


## pseudoridicule

Est-ce que le jeu est aussi immersif qu'on veut bien nous le faire croire? Et qu'avez-vous à dire sur le level design et les monstres? Sont-ils si exceptionnels que ça? 
On peut se balader dans la cité sous marines comme dans un GTA ou on doit se taper des niveaux sur lesquels on ne peut plus revenir plus tard?

Bon OK. J'aurais dû lire le reste du topic avant de poser des questions à la con.

Question subsidiaire : Le scénario est bien? Ou est-ce qu'il est inspiré des flims de luc besson?

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as lu les réponses ?

----------


## pseudoridicule

> T'as lu les réponses ?


Ouais j'ai lu les réponses et édité mon message idiot.   ::wacko::  
Désolé, boss. Recommencerais plus.

----------


## gripoil

Il t'a traité d'idiot :délation: (si il faut lire la phrase d'une certaine facon ca marche)
tiens y'a ackboo! T'as bien aimé toi aussi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Le_Bothan

> Merci.
> Tu as des contacts avec la Juiverie Internationale pour défendre cette information et ces thèses partisannes ? Tu joues peut-être aux boules prêt de l'Océan Atlantique, Parasite ?


Oui et oui...

Le Straight Edge c'est quoi ça? Ah oui des emos sauf qu'on remplace l'émotion par le non alcool...

Le Coca Zero cay le mal

----------


## Castor

Au niveau des voix, elle tient la route la VF où c'est VO obligatoire ? (d'ailleurs c'est multilangue le DVD?)

----------


## AlaRach

Pour info le jeu est dispo en belgique depuis le vendredi (24/08). Donc il est fort probable que vous puissiez le trouver par ci par là avant la sortie officielle en France.

ça nous évitera peut être les :

- je l'ai vu chez TroTroBien Games à coté de chez moi 
- Nan c'est pas vrai t'es un gros mytho ça sort le 29, y m'a dit le vendeur de Nikadouf Mania.
- mais j'sui pas con !
- Si t'es con !
- Ha ouai alors mes yeux y'zon vu quoi ?
- c'était la boite qu'ils mettent en rayon pour la pré-résa, teubé !!!

... on connait la suite et ça peut durer longtemps en fonction de la qualité et l'endurance des protagonistes.

----------


## Threanor

> Au niveau des voix, elle tient la route la VF où c'est VO obligatoire ? (d'ailleurs c'est multilangue le DVD?)


D'après Boulon, la VF sonne tout à fait juste. C'est même une obligation à moins d'être quasi-bilingue puisqu'à certains passages, il y a trop de dialogues en même temps, les sous-titres ne peuvent pas suivre et on perd une partie de l'ambiance/infos. Vu le niveau déplorable de Boulon en anglais formé par le psychobilly brésilien et en tant qu'intégriste de la v.o je vais tenter de confirmer la chose.

----------


## darkvicious

quelle note (en système binaire) aura le jeu dans le prochain canard pc sachant que 10-9=1 et que halo-5=0?

----------


## Guest

> quelle note (en système binaire) aura le jeu dans le prochain canard pc sachant que 10-9=1 et que halo-5=0?


Deux.

----------


## Algent

1010 ^^

mais je sait pas si yen a déjà eu en fait et vu les prob d'activation il va se prendre un 1001 je pense  ::):

----------


## Threanor

> quelle note (en système binaire) aura le jeu dans le prochain canard pc sachant que 10-9=1 et que halo-5=0?


Et dis donc on s'éclate avec tes questions, tu vas continuer encore longtemps ?

----------


## darkvicious

ma réponse dépend de trop de paramètres pour pouvoir te le dire avant que j'ai bioshock entre les mains

----------


## Lt Anderson

Après tout ce que viens de lire et en particulier la première analyse à chaud et les réponses argumentées de O. Boulon (oui, j'entretient ma réputation   ::ninja::  ), ce jeu me play!   ::lol::

----------


## gnak

Personne l'a testé sous vista à la rédac (ou ailleurs) ? Il semblerait qu'une bonne partie des problèmes rencontrés vienne de là. Sinon ça donne bien envie tout ça.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Vista çay le mal.   ::ninja::

----------


## pseudoridicule

La question qui tue : les environnements sont-ils destructibles? Si oui, est-ce qu'on peut creuver en explosant une vitre par mégarde (si y'a de la flotte derrière bien sur) ou utiliser ça à notre avantage?

----------


## Threanor

> Personne l'a testé sous vista à la rédac (ou ailleurs) ? Il semblerait qu'une bonne partie des problèmes rencontrés vienne de là. Sinon ça donne bien envie tout ça.


Heu si quand même, il faut bien tester le mode DirectX 10. Je n'étais pas là donc je laisserai Boulon répondre (s'il passait ses samedi soirs à travailler comme tout le monde cette grosse feignasse).

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> La question qui tue : les environnements sont-ils destructibles? Si oui, est-ce qu'on peut creuver en explosant une vitre par mégarde (si y'a de la flotte derrière bien sur) ou utiliser ça à notre avantage?


Après avoir vidé un chargeur, non ce n'est pas possible  :;):

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Après avoir vidé un chargeur, non ce n'est pas possible


Ah. Ca sera pour le prochain alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Samzamel

> La question qui tue : les environnements sont-ils destructibles? Si oui, est-ce qu'on peut creuver en explosant une vitre par mégarde (si y'a de la flotte derrière bien sur) ou utiliser ça à notre avantage?


Le décor n'est pas destructible et les vitres extérieures non plus. 

edited : arf too slow :P

----------


## Toxic

Le succès critique du jeu est immense (d'après Game Rankings, le titre le mieux noté de toute la ludothèque XBox 360 devant Oblivion et Gears of War) et sa soluce est déjà la plus consultée du site très grand public GameFaqs, pourtant sur de nombreux sites, y compris ici



> En cas de ventes ridicules (ce qui risque d'être le cas vu la mauvaise presse au pays Hardcore et l'ignorance des casual)


on s'inquiète d'un probable bide commercial du titre.
Ma question est donc : mais pourquoi ? A priori la carrière du titre est assurée non ?

----------


## Samzamel

> Le succès critique du jeu est immense (d'après Game Rankings, le titre le mieux noté de toute la ludothèque XBox 360 devant Oblivion et Gears of War) et sa soluce est déjà la plus consultée du site très grand public GameFaqs, pourtant sur de nombreux sites, y compris ici
> 
> on s'inquiète d'un probable bide commercial du titre.
> Ma question est donc : mais pourquoi ? A priori la carrière du titre est assurée non ?


Niveau des ventes, il n'y a aucun soucis à se faire et puis je le trouve pas si accès harcore gamer que ça ou alors c'est que je le suis   ::ninja::

----------


## darkvicious

> Le succès critique du jeu est immense (d'après Game Rankings, le titre le mieux noté de toute la ludothèque XBox 360 devant Oblivion et Gears of War) et sa soluce est déjà la plus consultée du site très grand public GameFaqs, pourtant sur de nombreux sites, y compris ici


c'est surtout le 4e meilleur jeu de l'histoire du jeux video. bon ok le classement affiché n'a aucune valeur(soul calibur 2e, halo 9e, etc...) mais quand même il cotoie les plus gros blockbusters du monde vidéoludique ce qui pour un jeu d'"auteur" est quand même une sacrée reconnaissance et devrait lui assurer un certain nombre de ventes

----------


## superlapin62

QUestion qui tue (ou qui pue, c'est selon ce qu'on mange avant) : vous l'achèteriez vous, Ô grands bâtisseurs de CanardPC ?

edit : moi aussi avec le fix pour le 16/10ème mes FPS se cassent la figure  ::(:

----------


## Algent

> QUestion qui tue (ou qui pue, c'est selon ce qu'on mange avant) : vous l'achèteriez vous, Ô grands bâtisseurs de CanardPC ?
> 
> edit : moi aussi avec le fix pour le 16/10ème mes FPS se cassent la figure


le jeu perd de son intérêt avec un grand fov je trouve, ils ont vraiment eu raison la sinon on voit trop de choses par moments   ::happy2::  a la place des devs j'aurais d'ailleurs campé sur ma position au lieu de direct dire qu'ils vont taf dessus, c'est pas comme si c'était un bug    :<_<:  .

----------


## zoarc

> Tu joues peut-être aux boules prêt de l'Océan Atlantique, Parasite ?


Saint malo => La Manche.   ::rolleyes:: 

Heureusement que les réponses sont plus précises. 


Et merci !

----------


## zx81

question: pouvez pas nous sortir du bon matos à la rédac ? style vous dites que vos pcs tombent en radent et vous nous (me) les refillés.
j'aimerai vraiment bcp tester le jeux dans les conditions optimales..  j'ai 3 enfants, 4 chiens et 2 femmes très malade.   ::unsure::  
siouplé

----------


## Threanor

> Saint malo => La Manche.


Non mais genre on en a quelque chose à foutre de la géographie de la normandie.

----------


## onaryc

Quelques chtites questions :

* Les développeurs vont-ils proposer des outils pour les moddeurs, histoire de faire durer le plaisir?
* Malgrés l'ambiance assez terrible, j'ai eu l'impression de me retrouver dans un FPS assez classique (voir bourrin) dans la démo... 
Est ce que la démo est représentative de ce qu'on trouve dans le jeu (parce que si la variété annoncée c'est juste butter les ennemis de pleins
de façon différentes, c'est bien mais bon je m'attendais plus à du deux Ex)?
* Dans le même ordre d'idée,  y a t il un aspect rpg (ce que j'avais cru comprendre)? si oui en quoi consiste t il?

Bon chalut je vais me coucher  ::|:   ::zzz::   ::w00t::  ... non rien en fait   ::zzz::

----------


## skyblazer

> Non mais genre on en a quelque chose à foutre de la géographie de la normandie.


Non mais genre c'est en normandie St-Malo  ::rolleyes:: 
(autrement, je pense que c'est quand même l'atlantique hein pour St-malo)

----------


## Toxic

> (autrement, je pense que c'est quand même l'atlantique hein pour St-malo)


Nan c'est la Manche, d'ailleurs le proverbe dit bien "St-Malo c'est Warcraft au bord de la Manche".

----------


## Stefbka

Ca tourne plutôt bien sous Vista en DX10, quelques plantages et quelques BSOD (le 1er BSOD sous vista avec bioshock quand même) mais c'est rare, rien de dramatique.

----------


## aloxbollox

> Vu le niveau déplorable de Boulon en anglais formé par le psychobilly brésilien.


He ben moi c'est l'inverse, j'ai déformé une Psychette Bresilienne y'a quelques années de ça...

----------


## Threanor

> Quelques chtites questions :
> * Les développeurs vont-ils proposer des outils pour les moddeurs, histoire de faire durer le plaisir ?
> * Malgrés l'ambiance assez terrible, j'ai eu l'impression de me retrouver dans un FPS assez classique (voir bourrin) dans la démo... 
> Est ce que la démo est représentative de ce qu'on trouve dans le jeu (parce que si la variété annoncée c'est juste butter les ennemis de pleins
> de façon différentes, c'est bien mais bon je m'attendais plus à du deux Ex)?
> * Dans le même ordre d'idée,  y a t il un aspect rpg (ce que j'avais cru comprendre)? si oui en quoi consiste t il?
> 
> Bon chalut je vais me coucher    ... non rien en fait


*non
*non
*et non
De rien, j'y ai pas encore joué. Si t'es pas content c'est la faute de Boulon.
Edit : c'est quoi ces quotations de merde limitée à 2 là ! Encore le nouveau webmestre qu'a rien branlé.
Edith : PLUS QUE 30 MINUTES !

----------


## spongebong

estceque ?

les gens a qui je doit de l'argent y vont me tuer passque je vay achetay une xbox pour pouvoir toucher au sublime ?


ouais §§ ou pas §§

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> *non
> *non
> *et non
> De rien, j'y ai pas encore joué. Si t'es pas content c'est la faute de Boulon.
> Edit : c'est quoi ces quotations de merde limitée à 2 là ! Encore le nouveau webmestre qu'a rien branlé.
> Edith : PLUS QUE 30 MINUTES !


anus.

----------


## Threanor

> anus.


Pas de flood sale picard ! Répare le site plutôt ou casse toi l'autre jambe (ça au moins c'est encore plus drole qu'une crête de punk à chien)

----------


## spongebong

arf mes dread c'est ebay minimum, d'ailleurs c'est deja coupé :smileyskinhead:

ben ouais à mon niveau une console qui fait tourner bioshock gta4 et katamari pour moitié moin cher qu'une carte graphique decente, ca compte.



sur que je m'en mord les doigts pour stlkr




> Dead Rising, Gears of War, The Darkness


Exactement ma liste   ::):

----------


## Threanor

> tu say à mon niveau une console qui fait tourner bioshock gta4 et katamari pour moitié moin cher qu'une carte graphique decente, ca compte.


Crois moi je comprends bien le problème du coût d'un bon PC et des jeux qui vont avec couplé à un loyer parisien. Et j'ai bien apprécié (sur quelques jeux genre Dead Rising, Gears of War, The Darkness) la Xbox 360 de la rédac tout en regrettant pour les deux derniers de ne pas y jouer à la souris. Pour ça il faut demander conseil au Flying Spaghetti Monster

Bon il faut revenir aux questions sur Bioshock maintenant sinon Boulon va me fouetter avec des cordes de contrebasse (même si j'ai édité le premier post du topic pour y rajouter les réponses, c'est plus pratique que de fouiller dans les pages)

----------


## Kunh

Le dessin représentant les toilettes hommes ressemble étrangement au petit bonhomme de fallout, tout comme l'ambiance année 50 des radios qui crachottent de la musique de ces années-là ; pourquoi torturer les fans de Fallout ?

----------


## spongebong

> Crois moi je comprends bien le problème du coût d'un bon PC et des jeux qui vont avec couplé à un loyer parisien.


Heureusement qu'on trouve facilement dla coke & des putes 



j'ai une petite experience du buzz et de la hype de faite que a cause grace a mon taf

et bioshock 99/100

y'aurais pas halo derriere ca pourrais toper le grand public.(ouais vous le savez deja mais quand meme...c'est du beau boulot )



Spoiler Alert! 


edit:j'efface chuis grav

----------


## Sonny Jim

> on s'inquiète d'un probable bide commercial du titre.
> Ma question est donc : mais pourquoi ? A priori la carrière du titre est assurée non ?


*prend un air naïf*
mais, ça alors, c'est donc vrai qu'il y a des pirates qui téléchargent les jeux? SANS LES PAYER?

Et que tous les studios qui ne se sont pas mis au online à la con passent plus de temps à déposer le bilan qu'à produire de jeux?

*smiley roger gicquel*
*smiley emile zola*

----------


## Sk-flown

> (sur quelques jeux genre Dead Rising, Gears of War, The Darkness)


A part le 1er, les 2 autres sont prévus sur PC.

----------


## P1nguin

y a-t-il une bande-son VF?
Si oui, vaut il mieux jouer en VF ou VO? (la version VF est elle correcte?)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Au niveau des voix, elle tient la route la VF où c'est VO obligatoire ? (d'ailleurs c'est multilangue le DVD?)


Comme je disais dans Ze topic après avoir essayé la demo, moi qui suis intégriste de la VO, qui ne supporte rien d'autre et qui lance des cailloux aux VFeurs et qui leur raye leur caisse, la VF de bioshock m'a bluffé, y compris les ennemis de passage. C'est que la demo mais y a pas de raison qu'ils aient salopé le travail par la suite.

----------


## TheToune

Je m'en fout de vos reponse/question a la con ...   ::ninja::  
J'ai déja décidé de l'acheter de toute façon    ::lol:: 




> *prend un air naïf*
> mais, ça alors, c'est donc vrai qu'il y a des pirates qui téléchargent les jeux? SANS LES PAYER?
> 
> Et que tous les studios qui ne se sont pas mis au online à la con passent plus de temps à déposer le bilan qu'à produire de jeux?
> 
> *smiley roger gicquel*
> *smiley emile zola*


Ouais genre le piratage ça empeche les bons jeux de ce vendre ?   ::rolleyes:: 

Et puis maintenant il n'y a plus que des mmo qui sortent sur pc c'est évident ... les jeux solos n'existent plus en fait ( un coup des boulistes de st malo ??? )....   ::ninja::

----------


## caldeter

multi boot xp et vista sur mon pc . peut on mettre le même jeu sur les deux ?
 ::sad::

----------


## Nonok

> *Unreal Engine 3* (à savoir _Medal of Honor Airborne_ / _Splinter Cell Double Agent_ / _Rainbow Six VEGAS_ / _Bioshock_   / _Unreal Tournament III_, et je dois en passer)




Faux. SCDA utilise l'unreal engine 2.5 idem pour Rainbow Six VEGAS.


Gear Of War utilise l'unreal engine 3...   ::happy2::

----------


## Legnou

> ah ouais alors on peut parler de gnous ?


Bah oui tu peut parler de gnou mais ensuite je te fait un proces pour avoir diffusé ma photo sans mon consentement :P

----------


## O.Boulon

*Scénario*

Est-ce que c'est vrai que les rebondissements du scénario sont un peu bateaux/prévisibles, et que le côté "critique du capitalisme à outrance" est asséné un peu trop lourdement, surtout pour un jeu disponible en version pour riches avec gadgets à 75 € ? 
Une fois de plus, je me contenterais de répondre "Comme dans System Shock 2". Les monologues des adversaires, les affiches, les spots publicitaires, les journaux de bord trouvables, la mise en scène de certains lieux peuvent permettre de sentir le vent venir, à condition de réfléchir un peu, c'est grâce à la cohérence de l'univers. Mais, ne vous attendez pas à tout griller depuis le début, en tout cas pas dans le détail. 
Concernant la critique du capitalisme, elle n'est à mon avis qu'un moyen : en critiquant l'individualisme forcené de rapture, parce que le capitalisme n'en est qu'une conséquence, le studio a plutôt cherche à illustrer le principe selon lequel toute pensée politique poussé à l'extrême finie par engendré une forme de totalitarisme. Et de toutes façons, même ce propos philosophique n'est pas à centre du jeu, j'ai été beaucoup plus touché par la question du libre arbitre, de la facilité, de la jouissance ou de la responsabilité. En fait, après avoir traité le communisme poussé à l'extrême avec la "Ruche" de System Shock et l'effacement de l'identité, il démontre qu'on arrive à la même chose à l'autre extrême du spectre…

Encore par rapport à Deus Ex, est-ce que le jeu a un vrai propos ? Amène-t-il à réfléchir ? Un peu ?
Plus, beaucoup plus à mon avis. Et, c'est moins téléphoné "leçon de moral". Maintenant, je suis persuadé que Warren Spector n'est qu'un putain de plagiaire au petit pied…

Est ce Bioshock donne un sens à la vie ?
Le simple fait que tu poses la question me laisse penser que pour toi, ça sera le cas.

N'est ce pas parfois trop sombre au point de ne plus rien voir/de plomber l'ambiance ?
Non. Sauf si tu finis par te dégoûter toi-même à voir de dévorer le cadavre de petites filles.

Dans le même genre, est-ce que la "moisson" de LS est si glauque que ça ? 
C'est aussi glauque que la libération est émouvante. Fondu au noir, bruits choisis. Rien d'explicite et c'est tellement mieux comme ça.

Dans la démo, la petite fille chante une comptine : est-ce qu'elle en connait d'autres ou sera-t-on obligés de la tuer ?
Elle en connait un paquet.

----------


## NitroG42

j'ai une simple question, est-ce qu'il y a beaucoup de cut scene, genre comme au début quand il a son premier plasmide. Et c'est gore quelques fois ?
Voilà.


a si, autre question, tu m'passes ta clé ?  ::ninja::  je te fais tous ce que tu veux en échange, je pourrais même te laisser gagner à SvR 2007 !

----------


## Pet

Est-ce que qu'on peut  ::blink::  avec de la clé de douze avec   ::blink::   avec un marteau et les petites filles  ::wacko::  .

je pause la question.   ::blink::  

avec les petites fILLES aussi ?  ::wacko::  

hein.

*pet*

----------


## Samzamel

> j'ai une simple question, est-ce qu'il y a beaucoup de cut scene, genre comme au début quand il a son premier plasmide. Et c'est gore quelques fois ?
> Voilà.
> a si, autre question, tu m'passes ta clé ?  je te fais tous ce que tu veux en échange, je pourrais même te laisser gagner à SvR 2007 !


Y a des cut scenes mais pas énormément.

----------


## Nonok

> Est-ce que qu'on peut  avec de la clé de douze avec    avec un marteau et les petites filles  .
> 
> je pause la question. 
> 
> avec les petites fILLES aussi ?  
> 
> hein.
> 
> *pet*



Pour repondre non, il n'y a rien de pedophile dans ce jeu   ::(:

----------


## O.Boulon

*Vie Pratique*

Est-ce que le Big Daddy est plus gros que Boulon ?
Non, il court même beaucoup plus vite que moi. Ca surprend la première fois.

Comment perdre 20 kg sans se priver ?
Verre solitaire ? Cancer ? Sida ? "That's Death, the best way to lose Weight !"

Et les gnous ?

----------


## Toxic

> *prend un air naïf*
> mais, ça alors, c'est donc vrai qu'il y a des pirates qui téléchargent les jeux? SANS LES PAYER?
> 
> Et que tous les studios qui ne se sont pas mis au online à la con passent plus de temps à déposer le bilan qu'à produire de jeux?


Là on parle d'un titre dispo sur XBox 360, tu sais la console où un gros hit peut s'écouler à un demi-million d'exemplaires en deux semaines même sans fonction multi/online et dépasser les 2 millions d'exemplaires au total...

----------


## Megatronche

Preum's!
Ah non merde, déjà 150 post, ça aide pas d'étre en 56k...

Je profite de ma toute fraîche inscription pour poser quelques non moins fraîches questions : 

_Quid du feeling des pétoires? On est plus proche du Nerf Blast Arena ou du Reedemer de UT2004? Sont-elles surtout utiles face à la surpuissance des plasmides?

_Et question plus générale : quelqu'un joue avec autre chose que les drivers bioshock-dédiés chez nVidia? Ca me fais un peu chi*r de desinstall-reinstall mes petits NGO modifiés bien frais qui cartonnent partout, mais qui je présume me donnent droit à un gros plantage (reboot direct) aprés le loading pour l'arrivée dans Rapture...

Merci par avance.

Votre ami Berlusconi.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon ben voilà, reste plus qu'à passer commande...  ::ninja::

----------


## alx

> Quid du feeling des pétoires? On est plus proche du Nerf Blast Arena ou du Reedemer de UT2004? Sont-elles surtout utiles face à la surpuissance des plasmides?


Voir réponse du sieur Boulon juste au-dessus.




> _Et question plus générale : quelqu'un joue avec autre chose que les drivers bioshock-dédiés chez nVidia?


Je n'ai testé que la démo pour le moment, aucun problème avec les drivers "de base" sous Vista (drivers WHQL obtenus via Windows Update). Attention, apparemment les drivers optimisés provoquent des problèmes sur d'autres jeux chez certains.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it, et tout et tout...

----------


## CrocMagnum

Merci _Canardplus_, merci _Boulon_, zêtes de pros et vous donnez vraiment envie de tester la bête!! Ca c'est pas d'la séance de questions-réponses de tafiole dis donc!   ::lol::

----------


## Billoute

merci d'avoir répondu à nos questions, ça c'est du journalisme total coco.. un reportage en live, et un WE !!! ça vaut un pulitzer.

bon, me reste plus qu'à attendre le 29 et éventuellement un pitit upgrade (me manque juste un C2D avec un 1 gigot de RAM supplémentaire)

----------


## zx81

voilà c'est fait.. j'ai le jeux.. miam. (pour une fois qu'on est pas en retard en Belgique...)
mais     suis pas d'accord avec CPC.. mon voisin l'a en français et je l'ai en anglais.
ben c'est pas vraiment la même chose.. voir pas du tout.
Et pourtant je ne suis pas du tout parfait bilingue. 
La version française vous fera, à mon goût, rater beaucoup de choses. 
Même si les doublages sont fait avec émotion et tout le bordel.. le sens, lui, en prend un sacré coup et les intonations ne sont souvent pas respectées.

Ceci dit, c'est largement au dessus des autres jeux adaptés en français.

edit : en fait c'est pire que ce que j'ai dis plus haut.. il y a beaucoup d'erreures !!
Et je ne parle même pas du classique "Mais je te dis que..." (la personne est coupée)    *blanc de 3 secondes*   "tu dis des conneries".. beurk !

----------


## mrFish

> Et je ne parle même pas du classique "Mais je te dis que..." (la personne est coupée)    *blanc de 3 secondes*   "tu dis des conneries".. beurk !


Des erreurs de coupes dans les dialogues ?
*se souviens de la druide demandant un café dans nwn2*

----------


## mOrice

euh c'est le pinard du repas ou en fait tu dit plutot le contraire de cpc sur la version fr !?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Et je ne parle même pas du classique "Mais je te dis que..." (la personne est coupée)    *blanc de 3 secondes*   "tu dis des conneries".. beurk !


Aucun problème du genre. Les voix FR sont remarquablement bien faite, avec l'intonation et tout et tout (en comparant avec les vidéos VO que j'ai vu sur le net).

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais... tu devrais peut être débranché l'EAX, parce qu'après vérification sur les premières minutes du jeu, c'est pareil en VO et en VF niveau contenu...

----------


## Sekkyumu

Tiens je sais pas si c'est le cas mais mon frère s'est mangé un méchant bug sur 360. Je sais pas si c'est lié au jeu ou non mais mon frère y a joué, sauvegardé et le lendemain ses sauvegardes étaient "resetées" au 22 Novembre 2005 (sortie de la console) et les dernières sauvegardes n'étaient pas... sauvegardées.

Je sais pas si c'est lié à la console ou au jeu mais ça l'a bien fait chier. Après sinon dans le jeu on s'est mangé un bug avec un Big Daddy qui marchait et s'envolait  ::lol::  .

Sinon jeu excellent et flippant quand même !  ::):

----------


## Shamanix

Exellent post !

C'est du beau boulot, Boulon (sans jeux de mots débiles) ^^ ET j'ai franchement hâte de recevoir mon prochain numéro de CPC pour voir si il s'est manger un 10/10 ou si vous lui avez trouver suffisamment de défauts pour lui virer 1 point ^^

Qui qu'il en soit, j'hallucine a chaque instant sur la qualité des doublages FR (même si ayant fini la demo en anglais aussi, je doit bien avouer que les doublage VO sonnent mieux), et sur le soin apporté a ce jeux dans tout les domaines, en fait je me demande franchement pourquoi Irrational a perdu son temps a faire autre choses que des System Shock-Like ou des Thief-like, non que Swat 4 ou Tribes Vengeance soit mauvais, mais la, y'a pas de comparaisons possible, sa me rappel Flight Unlimiteed, au bon vieux temps de Looking Glass Studio, pas un mauvais jeux, mais tellement moins orgasmique qu'un Dark Project 1&2 ^^

Bon, sur ce j'y retourne, et vivement le test CPC !

"This is Xerxes. Can you not feel the glory of the flesh? Do you not yearn to be free of the tyranny of the individual?"

----------


## acid

Y'a-t-il vraiment plusieurs fins ?
Non c'est faux, c'est un terrible mensonge répandu par la juiverie internationale et l'amicale bouliste de Saint-Malo.


faudra m'expliquer "les" fins dispo sur youtube alors   ::blink:: 

sinon j'ai plusieurs petits plantages sous vista 32 apres avoir fini une partie , ce qui ma reset la fichier config

----------


## Guest

> Y'a-t-il vraiment plusieurs fins ?
> Non c'est faux, c'est un terrible mensonge répandu par la juiverie internationale et l'amicale bouliste de Saint-Malo.
> faudra m'expliquer "les" fins dispo sur youtube alors


C'est une blague?

----------


## acid

> C'est une blague?


je viens de debarquer alors je ne sais si ca a deja été evoqué qq's parts ou alors si ca devait rester un spoil , mais perso je l'ai fini sur pc avec la fin mechante ( gniark )   ::happy2::  

apres dire que ca dure 30h ...... peut etre en fesant les 2 fins oui , mais sinon .....   ::sad::

----------


## Guest

> je viens de debarquer alors je ne sais si ca a deja été evoqué qq's parts ou alors si ca devait rester un spoil , mais perso je l'ai fini sur pc avec la fin mechante ( gniark )   
> 
> apres dire que ca dure 30h ...... peut etre en fesant les 2 fins oui , mais sinon .....


Non, mais tu croyais vraiment que Boulon était sérieux là?  ::):

----------


## zx81

> Ouais... tu devrais peut être débranché l'EAX, parce qu'après vérification sur les premières minutes du jeu, c'est pareil en VO et en VF niveau contenu...


au début du jeux.. quand on rentre dans le petit sous-marin, une fois la présentation finie, on entend 2 hommes parler dans la radio.. et un des 2 commence à flipper, l'autre le reprend. c'est juste un peu avant de rentrer dans le bâtiment.
c'est à ce moment là qu'intervient la première coupure..

La banière juste à l'entrée du phare après le crash de l'avion..( 1e minute du jeux) "only man".. demandez à n'importe quel étudiant de 14 ans mais ça ne veut jamais dire "le pouvoir aux hommes". 
c'est "juste" les 2 premières erreures et elles apparaissent toutes les 2 après moins de 5 minutes.

C'est pas grand chose si il n'y en avait qu'une et si toutes les autres étaient de la même ampleur...

----------


## acid

> Non, mais tu croyais vraiment que Boulon était sérieux là?


avec tout ce que j'ai deja entendu un peu partout   :<_<:  

j'me rappel encore un fear de 8/10h ou un doom3 de 8h alors que ca ce fini en 5/6h de jeu mm pas   ::sad::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Y'a-t-il vraiment plusieurs fins ?
> Non c'est faux, c'est un terrible mensonge répandu par la juiverie internationale et l'amicale bouliste de Saint-Malo.
> faudra m'expliquer "les" fins dispo sur youtube alors  
> 
> sinon j'ai plusieurs petits plantages sous vista 32 apres avoir fini une partie , ce qui ma reset la fichier config



ET SINON LES BALISES DE SPOIL, DEMEURE ?

Désolé je n'ai pas l'habitude de les utiliser.   ::sad::  

Je suis franchement désolé.   ::sad::  



Me voilà bien dans la merde.   ::unsure::  


Ce sera pour une prochaine fois... Si il y a une prochaine.   ::unsure:: 

Pleure pas chouchou.

Par contre ça se fait pas de rééditer derrière un modo...

----------


## acid

Bis repetita.

Sinon, la question du second degré c'était sur le nombre de fin et le lobby judéo-bouliste...

Des fois, je me dis que seul un lecteur sur dix comprend ce qu'on écrit et ça m'inquiète.

----------


## acid

> ET SINON LES BALISES DE SPOIL, DEMEURE ?


spoiler qu'il y a "des" fins ? nan dsl j'ai plus 12 ans quoi   ::unsure::

----------


## O.Boulon

> spoilé qu'il y a des fins ? nan dsl j'ai plus 12 ans quoi


Pas toi, la description de notre ami Reyes. Toi t'es juste le mec qui passe à côté d'une blague grosse comme mon postérieur et celui d'un Big Daddy livrés en bundle.

----------


## acid

> Pas toi, la description de notre ami Reyes. Toi t'es juste le mec qui passe à côté d'une blague grosse comme mon postérieur et celui d'un Big Daddy livrés en bundle.


bid daddy   ::w00t::  

si seulement   :<_<:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Voir mon post re-modifié.

Vraiment désolé, vraiment.



_Meeerde et meeerde, mais quel con!_*


*Moi

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, mais c'est fini de s'apitoyer sur ton sort ?

Tu survivrais pas à Rapture Coco...

----------


## Threanor

> faudra m'expliquer "les" fins dispo sur youtube alors  
> sinon j'ai plusieurs petits plantages sous vista 32 apres avoir fini une partie , ce qui ma reset la fichier config


Ho, le mec qui lit juiverie internationale et amicale bouliste de St-Malo dans la même phrase et qui le prend au premier degré  ::blink::  
Je commence à comprendre que tant de gens détestent George Sable mais parfois je me demande pourquoi les gens nous lisent. (Enfin quelque soit la raison continuez tous, c'est cool)

Edit : Hé ho Boulon arrête d'écrire avant moi ce qu'on se dit d'un bureau à l'autre.

----------


## Yashin

> Je commence à comprendre que tant de gens détestent George Sable mais parfois je me demande pourquoi les gens nous lisent.


Et ça, c'est du second degré aussi?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non, mais c'est fini de s'apitoyer sur ton sort ?
> 
> Tu survivrais pas à Rapture Coco...


Non, j'essaie seulement d'assumer ma GROSSE bêêtise! Parce que celle-là elle est de taille.




> Tu survivrais pas à Rapture Coco...


Je m'y ferais.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et ça, c'est du second degré aussi?



Ca c'est du second degré : "Continuez de nous lire, même si vous êtes des cons parce que je veux acheter un Smartphone pour taper mes news dans mon bain".
George Sable doit travailler sérieusement et passer de la rigolade journalistique au journalisme rigolo, ça, c'est une évidence.

----------


## Sekkyumu

> Ca c'est du second degré : "Continuez de nous lire, même si vous êtes des cons parce que je veux acheter un Smartphone pour taper mes news dans mon bain".
> George Sable doit travailler sérieusement et passer de la rigolade journalistique au journalisme rigolo, ça, c'est une évidence.


George Sable c'est un mec bien, je lui ai fais un fan club pourlui dire merci.

Stout.



 ::wub::

----------


## yeager

Dites a part les journalistes de notre Canard prefere qui en ont une version, cela ne vous gene pas de parler (spoiler) d'un jeu pas encore sortie en France ? Ou alors, c'est plein de vilain pirate dans le coin :D

Un jeu comme Biosock, achetez le, piratez le pas.

----------


## Guest

> Dites a part les journalistes de notre Canard prefere qui en ont une version, cela ne vous gene pas de parler (spoiler) d'un jeu pas encore sortie en France ? Ou alors, c'est plein de vilain pirate dans le coin :D
> 
> Un jeu comme Biosock, achetez le, piratez le pas.


Il est disponible sur Steam. Même en France. Et le commander à l'étranger (ou passer en Belgique pour ceux qui en ont la possibilité, par exemple), n'est pas non plus à exclure  ::):

----------


## Sk-flown

Une autre question au cas zou:

Les salles parcourus dans la démo me paraissent bien étroite, au fil du jeu les lieux deviennent plus ouvert ?(Si oui de combien en m³)

----------


## yeager

> Il est disponible sur Steam. Même en France. Et le commander à l'étranger (ou passer en Belgique pour ceux qui en ont la possibilité, par exemple), n'est pas non plus à exclure


Honnetement, crois tu que la moitie des gens qui en parlent, l'ont achete ? La Belgique c'est loin, le commander a l'etranger ca prend du temps, surtout si tu as pas envie de payer des frais de ports vertigineux pour l'envoi en Ups.

Sinon me suis toujours demande comment Steam ne se faisait pas attaquer par les marchands francais ou autres. Chez moi (mon vendeur prefere), osez penser a vendre un jeu 1 journee avant sa sortie, c'est considere comme de l'heresie. Alors 15 jours a 3 semaines, ils en feraient un infarctus.

Sinon pourquoi ma 360 est en rrod, pourquoi ??

----------


## Guest

> Honnetement, crois tu que la moitie des gens qui en parlent, l'ont achete ? La Belgique c'est loin, le commander a l'etranger ca prend du temps, surtout si tu as pas envie de payer des frais de ports vertigineux pour l'envoi en Ups.
> 
> Sinon me suis toujours demande comment Steam ne se faisait pas attaquer par les marchands francais ou autres. Chez moi (mon vendeur prefere), osez penser a vendre un jeu 1 journee avant sa sortie, c'est considere comme de l'heresie. Alors 15 jours a 3 semaines, ils en feraient un infarctus.
> 
> Sinon pourquoi ma 360 est en rrod, pourquoi ??


Play.com: pas de frais de port, le jeu est 15 euros moins cher qu'en France. Site anglais, donc pas trop de délai. La Belgique, j'en parlais pour les frontaliers (et les Belges, on les oublie trop souvent, à juste titre néanmoins). Et le coup des délais tient moyennement, étant donné la différence de dates entre la sortie française et celles des autres pays...

Et oui, la plupart des gens qui en parlent ici l'ont acheté. Tu n'as peut-être pas eu le temps de le voir, mais quelqu'un a fait une simple blague sur le piratage, qui n'a pas tenu 30 secondes avant d'être effacée...

----------


## yeager

> Play.com: pas de frais de port, le jeu est 15 euros moins cher qu'en France. Site anglais, donc pas trop de délai. La Belgique, j'en parlais pour les frontaliers (et les Belges, on les oublie trop souvent, à juste titre néanmoins). Et le coup des délais tient moyennement, étant donné la différence de dates entre la sortie française et celles des autres pays...


Chaque fois que j'ai commande des trucs en dehors de la France, ca a mis 3 semaines min pour arriver. Et la sortie de bioshock devait etre mondiale (sur une semaine, pas sur 5 mois ....) donc bon ...

Sinon tres bien ton site :D

----------


## Guest

> Chaque fois que j'ai commande des trucs en dehors de la France, ca a mis 3 semaines min pour arriver. Et la sortie de bioshock devait etre mondiale (sur une semaine, pas sur 5 mois ....) donc bon ...
> 
> Sinon tres bien ton site :D


Perso j'ai pas commandé dessus, mais ça a l'air rapide, efficace, d'après les divers avis vus ici  ::):

----------


## yeager

> Perso j'ai pas commandé dessus, mais ça a l'air rapide, efficace, d'après les divers avis vus ici


En tout cas, ca a l'air moins cher qu'en France.

----------


## O.Boulon

Côté pirate, ça a pas l'air de fonctionner... Securom est relativement solide.

----------


## Algent

> au début du jeux.. quand on rentre dans le petit sous-marin, une fois la présentation finie, on entend 2 hommes parler dans la radio.. et un des 2 commence à flipper, l'autre le reprend. c'est juste un peu avant de rentrer dans le bâtiment.
> c'est à ce moment là qu'intervient la première coupure..
> 
> La banière juste à l'entrée du phare après le crash de l'avion..( 1e minute du jeux) "only man".. demandez à n'importe quel étudiant de 14 ans mais ça ne veut jamais dire "le pouvoir aux hommes". 
> c'est "juste" les 2 premières erreures et elles apparaissent toutes les 2 après moins de 5 minutes.
> 
> C'est pas grand chose si il n'y en avait qu'une et si toutes les autres étaient de la même ampleur...


Dit à ton ami de désactiver l'eax ou de se payer une x-fi :P j'ai aucune coupure de se genre et la seul censure légère de la vf est l'intensité des cris des petites soeurs, ça gène pas du tout.

La bannière ils ont traduit le sens global en fait, perso de toute façon je m'en sert pas des traduction superposées, plus fun de lire  :mrgreen: 


our le piratage, tu m'étonne, ya cryptage+ intégration de ta clé cd dans l'exe via le truc online +verif du cd, ils ont du boulot   ::happy2::

----------


## BSRobin

> Sinon me suis toujours demande comment Steam ne se faisait pas attaquer par les marchands francais ou autres. Chez moi (mon vendeur prefere), osez penser a vendre un jeu 1 journee avant sa sortie, c'est considere comme de l'heresie. Alors 15 jours a 3 semaines, ils en feraient un infarctus.


Bah tout simplement parce que Steam et les marchands français ne vendent pas la même chose/service, té.
Steam te vend un produit dématérialisé et une carte de membre des "gens-qui-serrent-les-fesses-pour-que-Valve-ne-fasse-jamais-faillite".
Un marchand français t'offre un produit packagé dans un carton de pizza recyclé dans le meilleur des cas et la gratuité de conseils idiots fournis par des post-ado à l'haleine cancérigène.

----------


## yeager

> Bah tout simplement parce que Steam et les marchands français ne vendent pas la même chose/service, té.
> Steam te vend un produit dématérialisé et une carte de membre des "gens-qui-serrent-les-fesses-pour-que-Valve-ne-fasse-jamais-faillite".
> Un marchand français t'offre un produit packagé dans un carton de pizza recyclé dans le meilleur des cas et la gratuité de conseils idiots fournis par des post-ado à l'haleine cancérigène.


Ben si ils vendaient vraiment pas la meme chose, ils auraient pas eu des problemes pour Tomb Raider Anniversary. Je penses surtout que les grands noms de la vente de jeux videos en magazin ne se sont pas encore interresse a la chose. Mais cela devrait arriver tres vite, vu l'expension du catalogue de Steam.

----------


## Yashin

Bon pour ma part je crois que j'ai fait le tour, merci.

Hors sujet mais en forme de porte-bonheur, je croise les doigts pour que les développeurs de ce jeu ramassent suffisament de brouzoufs pour ne pas être dégoûtés et continuer à travailler dans le même sens. Le jeu n'est evidemment pas parfait mais c'est une bouffée d'oxygène salvatrice pour les joueurs que nous sommes.

Des jeux comme Bioshock moi ça m'émeut un peu. Le (déjà un peu) vieux con que je suis se dit que finalement sa passion survit à beaucoup de choses. Et comme je suis d'humeur un peu nostalgique ce soir, j'ai une pensée pour Seb de Joystick qui je crois aurait lui aussi fait un bond de caribou au moment de s'envoyer sa première seringue à plasmide.

Je range les violons et je sors   ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'ai une pensée pour Seb de Joystick qui je crois aurait lui aussi fait un bond de caribou au moment de s'envoyer sa première seringue à plasmide.


Je crois qu'il préférait les pillules.

----------


## Cartman

C'est ma mémoire qui défaille, les années d'horreurs télévisées qui m'ont insensibilisé ou bien la (dans la démo, du moins) le coup de la première seringue de plasmide est pas si [placer un adjectif entre violent, trash et kikoolol] que ca?

EDIT : Je viens de regarder sur youtube et en effet, ca a beau être joliment mis-en scène, bah c'est pas si génial que ca  ::(:  , ca m'a fait penser a un mélange entre l'intro d'overlord et ma dernière bourre  ::lol::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Côté pirate, ça a pas l'air de fonctionner... Securom est relativement solide.


Pourtant, il commence déjà à tourner sur quelques boards warez.

----------


## alx

> Pourtant, il commence déjà à tourner sur quelques boards warez.


Arf arf arf, ouais, il "tourne"... Morceaux choisis :

""it is a fucking virus don't download that shitty keygen de merde ki me fait chiéééééééééééééééé
putin nik ca mereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"

"you can get the game to install fine. its the activation process that doesnt work. There is a working NODVD crack but that DOESNT activate the game. Only way to activate is either with a legit key, or get a keygen that hasnt been created yet."


Y'a un board avec plus de 300 pages de messages comme ça...  Même si je déteste SecuROM, mission réussie sur ce coup on dirait... Bien sûr comme toujours le jeu finira par être cracké, mais le but de la protection c'est juste de gagner du temps... Et là, déjà une semaine que ça tient le coup, chapeau. Chaque jour qui passe, c'est des pirates en puissance qui craquent et finissent par raquer, n'en pouvant plus d'attendre.

En attendant, Steam refuse toujours ma carte bleue, grrr, vivement demain que j'engueule ma banquière.

----------


## Mastah

Malgré le système de protection (que je hais), j'ai fini par l'acheter. Je ne suis pas déçu du contenu, le jeu est sympathique, varié et très survival en Hard :D
Le problème vient plutôt du contenant (cf securom) et ça, ça m'agace. Dmg pour un si bon jeu.

Par contre comme la souligné boulon certain des 'ennemis' se faufilent derrière vous, soit pour vous porter un coup bien plus puissant, soit simplement pour vous faire flipper (ce sont pour la grande majorité des fous aliénés). Cependant j'ai l'impression que cette partie du jeu ne "s'active" qu'en mode difficile (à vérifier).


Edit : Je comptai l'acheter dès le début, mais suite à la découverte de l'utilisation de ce système de protection et des problèmes qu'il créait, j'ai préféré attendre et donc de ne pas l'acheter.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Cependant j'ai l'impression que cette partie du jeu ne "s'active" qu'en mode difficile (à vérifier).


Ma première part était en niveau moyen, et j'avais la même chose ^^

----------


## darkfec

Heu... c'est quand la demo pc? 

BOulon encore debout.. bioshock doit promettre

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Heu... c'est quand la demo pc? 
> 
> BOulon encore debout.. bioshock doit promettre


C'était y a une semaine   ::rolleyes::  , tu peux la trouver un peu partout, de préférence sur Clubic si tu veux downloader ça rapidement, elle pèse quand même 1.8 Go  !

----------


## Monsieur Mou

Bonjour premier post, première question :



Est-ce-que l'on perd de la vie quand on se cogne dans une table, dans un mur ou autre surface de type dur ?


autre question :

Que se passe t-il quand le personnage ne fait rien, est ce qu'il dépoussière son veston, tournoie ses flingues comme un vulgaire cowboy, remplie sa fiche d'inscription à la fac de biologie ou est-ce-que la caméra tourne autour comme dans un flim de Lelouch (ou Bad Boys II) ?

----------


## Threanor

> Bonjour premier post, première question :
> Est-ce-que l'on perd de la vie quand on se cogne dans une table, dans un mur ou autre surface de type dur ?


Euh non c'est pas Dungeon Master heureusement.

----------


## silverragout

> Euh non c'est pas Dungeon Master heureusement.


Ou encore LBA 1   :;):   Que de souvenirs à se cogner des les murs.

----------


## Thierfeu

> En attendant, Steam refuse toujours ma carte bleue, grrr, vivement demain que j'engueule ma banquière.



ne te cherche pas d'excuses   :^_^:  

si ta carte bleue ne passe pas sur steam tu peux raquer avec paypal, qui acceptera surement ta CB (sauf si elle est volée, périmée ou bien rendue tricarde par un banquier énervé)

bon jeu  !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> ne te cherche pas d'excuses   
> 
> si ta carte bleue ne passe pas sur steam tu peux raquer avec paypal, qui acceptera surement ta CB (sauf si elle est volée, périmée ou bien rendue tricarde par un banquier énervé)
> 
> bon jeu  !


Attention pour certaines banques il faut faire une demande d'autorisation avant d'inscrire la CB sur PayPal.

----------


## superlapin62

Bon ben à cause de tout le monde je vais être à découvert fin du mois pour acheter le jeu, pas le courage d'attendre le 3 pour la paye.

JE ne vous dit pas merci...

----------


## alx

> si ta carte bleue ne passe pas sur steam tu peux raquer avec paypal, qui acceptera surement ta CB (sauf si elle est volée, périmée ou bien rendue tricarde par un banquier énervé)


Yep merci du conseil, en fait c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait la dernière fois que ça m'est arrivé... Mais cette fois, même par Paypal ça ne passe pas, bizarre...

----------


## greenflo

> Yep merci du conseil, en fait c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait la dernière fois que ça m'est arrivé... Mais cette fois, même par Paypal ça ne passe pas, bizarre...


Quand est-ce que se périme ta carte?

Pas mal de carte se périme en septembre, et certains magasins en ligne n'accepte pas les cartes se périment dans les deux ou trois prochains  mois. Si c'est le cas de la tienne, file voir ton banquier banque pour qu'il accélère le renouvellement, profite en pour lui payer un coup, les employés de banque sont sympas.

----------


## rOmy

30 heures de jeu ouais, c'est à peu près le temps que j'ai mis en fouinant à mort et en cherchant tous les petits trucs (toujours en difficulté maximale). Et encore je suis persuadé d'être passé à coté de plein de choses. Si vous le faites ne l'entamez pas en facile ou moyen, ce serai un gros gros gachi   ::sad::

----------


## gnouman

> - Aucune question concernant les gnous.


Post de raciste voila tout.   ::ninja:: 

La duré de vie (pour un FPS) semble quand même énorme!

----------


## AlaRach

Bioshock c'est nul !!!  :angry2:







Bon d'accord, c'est pourri comme blague. je sors.   ::sad::

----------


## mOrice

> 30 heures de jeu ouais, c'est à peu près le temps que j'ai mis en fouinant


Déjà !?
Oublie de donner à bouffer a ton chat !

----------


## alx

> Quand est-ce que se périme ta carte?


Ca me fait chaud au coeur les mecs de voir un tel élan de solidarité, chacun y allant de son petit conseil pour m'aider à claquer ma thune ^^

Ce n'est malheureusement pas ça non plus, elle se périme mi 2008... Non, j'ai juste dû dépasser un plafond à la con de paiements en ligne... Ptêt que ma banquière a flippé en voyant à quel point Steam me siphonait de la thune... Apparemment il n'y a que sur internet que ma carte est bloquée.




> file voir ton banquier banque pour qu'il accélère le renouvellement, profite en pour lui payer un coup, les employés de banque sont sympas.


C'est vrai qu'ils sont sympas, particulièrement depuis que j'ai de bonnes rentrées et que je ne suis plus un étudiant tout le temps à découvert.   :<_<: 


Alleeeeez... Moi aussi je veux avoir droit à mes 30h de bonheur!

Dans l'ensemble, en difficulté max par exemple, vous avez beaucoup eu à reloader? Ou simplement une lente progression? Et zavez plutôt utilisé le quicksave/quickload? Ou le retour automatique au dernier checkpoint suffit?

----------


## Fanfang

> Crois moi je comprends bien le problème du coût d'un bon PC et des jeux qui vont avec couplé à un loyer parisien. Et j'ai bien apprécié (sur quelques jeux genre Dead Rising, Gears of War, The Darkness) la Xbox 360 de la rédac tout en regrettant pour les deux derniers de ne pas y jouer à la souris. Pour ça il faut demander conseil au Flying Spaghetti Monster
> 
> Bon il faut revenir aux questions sur Bioshock maintenant sinon Boulon va me fouetter avec des cordes de contrebasse (même si j'ai édité le premier post du topic pour y rajouter les réponses, c'est plus pratique que de fouiller dans les pages)


Pour revenir aux questions sur Bioshock justement, je m'interroge sur les éventuelles différences entre les versions XBOX 360 et PC, en termes de graphismes, d'une part, et de jouabilité (pad vs clavier/souris), d'autre part.

Merci !

----------


## BSRobin

> C'était y a une semaine   , tu peux la trouver un peu partout, de préférence sur Clubic si tu veux downloader ça rapidement, elle pèse quand même 1.8 Go  !


Tu peux aussi la trouver en torrent sur mininova.

----------


## Micerider

> Pour revenir aux questions sur Bioshock justement, je m'interroge sur les éventuelles différences entre les versions XBOX 360 et PC, en termes de graphismes, d'une part, et de jouabilité (pad vs clavier/souris), d'autre part.
> 
> Merci !


Bon, je peux comparer que sur base de la démo PC (mais du jeu complet sur 360).

Alors : Techniquement, la version 360, c'est comme la version PC avec tout à donf, en 1280x720 AAx2 et AFx8 (à la louche hein). Testé et approuvé par mes yeux (bon, sur mon PC, ça faisait limite diapo avec ces options, mais c'est pour le bien de la comparasion). Pas comparé avec DX10, mais à priori, c'est absolument identique d'un point de vue visuel.

Point de vue gameplay, les méchaniques sont strictement les mêmes MAIS : évidemment clavier/souris est plus précis ET le mapping des touches permet un switch plus fluide entre les différents plasmides/armes. Celà dit, c'est tout à fait jouable sur 360 et je n'ai épprouvé aucun problème de visée (l'auto-aim est là, mais pas si laxiste, il y a un lock de cible une fois qu'elle est acquise, mais c'est TRES volatil, donc c'est pas très automatisé). Le jeu n'est pas plus facile sur 360 (du moins, j'ai pas remarqué de différences dans la démo) et le contenu est -selon- les développeurs- absolument identique.

Bref : Si tu as le PC pour (càd un bon proc -dual core si possible-, 2 gigas de ram et une carte équivalent à une 1950pro ou une 8600 GTS/7900GT) et que les problèmes d'activation ste posent pas de prob, prend le sur PC. Si ton PC est un peu plus poussif et que tu as une 360, prends le sur 360 (parceque l'immersion à pas mal d'importance, donc la qualité technique joue pas mal).

----------

